# Starting Campaign against Uber HST rule! Why drivers should pay HST on behalf of riders?!



## Dont be uber bondman (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi to all Uber drivers. I understand that all small businesses who work as a contractor or like us as a Uber partner driver if earn income more than 30,000 in a year should charge customer HST and return it to CRA! So now we don't charge our rider HST either UBER do! And we must pay the HST to CRA! THIS IS NOT FAIR AT ALL!
For example if you earn 31000 in 2016 it means you have to pay %13 of your earning to CRA which is $4000!
No one care for that nor Uber or CRA! Do you have any solution for that! OR if you don't have! Would not be an good idea to make a campaign to sign by all Uber drivers! IS in it time to have our union to protect us! We are living in 2016 Don't be Uber bondman!


----------



## Tazyboy28 (Nov 24, 2016)

HST??? CRA???


----------



## KSaint (Feb 12, 2016)

Tazyboy28 said:


> HST??? CRA???


Harmonized sales tax. Canada Revenue Agency


----------

